# Via Nirone Vs CAAD10



## cruud (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been doing pretty well with the Via Nirone for a few years now, lots of good road races and triathlons with it. Just wondering if anyone has ridden both the CAAD10 or CAAD9 and the via nirone. The Via Nirone on paper seems like a good competitor except in weight, wondering if swapping to a CAAD10 would be worth the $$. 

Thanks,

Christian


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Well everything I've heard is that the CAAD10 is one of the stiffest (and yet reasonably comfortable) aluminum frames ever made, so there's that.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

spending money on a new frame of the same material is pointless unless you have a terrible frame and you dont. Buy better wheels


----------



## JPN_halfblood1 (Apr 26, 2012)

caad10 or 9. > via nirone. You cant take a via nirone out in the races( unleess you dont care about winning or dont care about looking like a total noob), but you certainly can take a CAAD with you. 

just my opinion, dont attack me ;p


----------



## cruud (May 11, 2012)

JPN_halfblood1 said:


> caad10 or 9. > via nirone. You cant take a via nirone out in the races( unleess you dont care about winning or dont care about looking like a total noob), but you certainly can take a CAAD with you.
> 
> just my opinion, dont attack me ;p


My results say otherwise  I'm mainly wondering if the ride is smoother on the cannondale. Geometry is damn identical.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

if you show up to a race and cant win because of your frame you werent going to win. Also I have quite a few strava top 25 segment times with my VN7...my buddy with his CAAD9 has much less so I guess i'll have to laugh at his frame next time I see him.


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

I am a big fan of both Bianchi and Cannondale owning two bikes in each brand. I own a Via Nirone and a steel campione d'italia. I also own a Cannondale R400 and a Super Six. My son, who races in college, just upgraded his ride to a CAAD 10. You have to remember each frame was designed with a specific purpose and riding style. The Via nirone has a taller head tube and more relaxed geometry for all day comfort. The fork is more compliant for soaking up road irregularity rather than hammering in a sprint. It definitely flexes more than the Cannondale. The Cannondale has the larger BB30 crank which allows greater power transfer. The Via Nirone and CAAD 10 are both aluminum but they ride very differently. Neither has a harsh ride like my 1995 R400. The CAAD 10 is also 400 grams lighter. If you are looking to upgrade your race bike, you can't go wrong with the CAAD 10. At my son's last race there were scores of CAAD9's and 10's and only one Via Nirone. The cost to upgrade the frame on eBay is between 500 to 700 depending on color and condition. If you crash it may also survive which some carbon race frames may not. I would keep your Nirone for long training rides and centuries. You could also step up to a Sempre which has Bianchi's full race geometry and BB30 crank but it will cost you a little more. Go to your LBS and test ride them.


----------

